# Replacing existing phone handsets with UPC cordless phones.



## SoylentGreen (17 Jan 2014)

Are all UPC phones cordless?
At present I have three Eircom phone connections around my house. The old fashioned style of phone connected by a cable in to a wall socket connection. All working perfectly.
I am thinking of moving everything to UPC. I assume that I will have to purchase three new handsets to replace the old variety of phone. I assume that these will all be cordless? Can you still purchase the old style phones but cordless and at a reasonable price?
Is the UPC signal as good as the existing Eircom signal and does having three phones in different locations around the house effect the signal in any way?
Anything else I should consider?


----------



## peteb (17 Jan 2014)

Are you asking do UPC phones have to be plugged into the wall socket? Or are you asking are the phones cordless? 

UPC's phones are cordless.  But they do have to be connected to a socket.  It is not the same as your eircom socket.  It comes via the coaxial cable you you connect your TV to.


----------



## STEINER (17 Jan 2014)

I am with UPC for the phoneline.  As peteb says, there is still some element of wiring.

My UPC coaxial from the wall socket is split into the TV and a UPC modem.  My cordless Siemens phone base unit is connected to the modem.  Both the modem and phone base unit have to be plugged into an electrical socket.  You can use any brand of cordless phone, mine just happens to be a Siemens.


----------



## AlbacoreA (17 Jan 2014)

Is this not the set up?

Eircom >>> regular Phone or DEC(cordless) 

UPC >>>>> TV Cable (Coaxial) >>> UPC BOX/Modem >>> regular Phone/DEC(cordless) 

In theory if you could disconnect your current phone from the eircom line and plug it into the UPC box and it will work. Is that not correct?


----------



## STEINER (17 Jan 2014)

AlbacoreA said:


> Is this not the set up?
> 
> Eircom >>> regular Phone or DEC(cordless)
> 
> ...



Yes, that is correct.


----------



## SoylentGreen (17 Jan 2014)

My Eircom wall connection is on one side of my room for my phone. My UPC connection is on the other side of the room, old fashioned cable wall socket type. Do I have to run a wire from my UPC modem to my phone on the other side of the room?
Thanks


----------



## AlbacoreA (17 Jan 2014)

Yes you could simply run a wire. 

But thats the advantage of the Dect phones. Leave one (the base station) wired into the UPC box/modem and then put the other phones where ever you like. Very handy you can bring the down to your shed or into the garden, or beside a bed etc. 

Another thing you could, You could add another connection box ahead of you phones, which would allow you to feed all your current phones from the UPC box. 

Eircom >>> Phone 
Eircom >>> Connection box >>> Phone 
Phone Wire from UPC box  >>> Connection box >>> Phone

If that makes sense.


----------



## Deas (17 Jan 2014)

Your eircom wall connections will become obsolete. All you need do is move your phone to the other side of the room to meet the UPC cable/modem. Should you want three phones, all will need to work off the one modem so I would suggest that you buy a DEC cordless phone that has a base and one or two feeder phones which can be plugged into any electricity sockets and will pick up wirelessly from the base.


----------



## AlbacoreA (17 Jan 2014)

The old phone probably didn't need to be plugged in, so no power points needed. Some people don't like wireless everything. 

Be more useful to wire a house with Ethernet or such these days.


----------



## SoylentGreen (18 Jan 2014)

Thanks. I suppose that I can place the base phone wired to the UPC box and just use it as the feeder to the other phones. The area is so tight that I don't even have anywhere to stand the base phone as a result I imagine that it will never be used.


----------



## AlbacoreA (18 Jan 2014)

You could fix it to the wall.


----------



## IsleOfMan (18 Jan 2014)

If you have multiple room TV viewing is the main TV connected to the UPC box and then a signal sent to the other TV'S?  Do you need to purchase  receivers for the other TVs'? Can you watch different programmes on the other TVs at the same time as the main TV is showing something else?


----------

